# Lylah Tilly Dawn Bolton is here :D



## mrscookie

Hey ladies! Here is my birth story! Those of a nervous disposition and are due to give birth I probably wouldn't recommend reading, those who don't.. then read on lol!

As alot of you know, saturday early hours I posted on here saying I was having pains. They were every 5-7 mins and lasting 30 seconds, intenssifying when I had a pee lol.
Well those pains subsided about 7am ish, and although occasionally still there, they were at the back of my mind. So we took a stroll to the shops. Back from the shops the pains were mildly back, but again nothing that bothered me, so I posted on here that they were subsiding.

about 7pm ish they were back, and measuring at 4-6 mins apart, and lasting 40 seconds to a minute each time. So I called the labour suite, and although I was not in much pain, they wanted me in due to my blood pressure being a little high. So off we go!
We get in, and I got plopped on a monitor to listen to the princess and monitor my contractions. The blasted machine picked up no contractions at all! LOL I was gutted, I thought ' this is where they send me packin!'

I actually asked for an internal as I knew something was going on up there. The midwife went in, and looked at me kinda shocked. She said I was 5cm dilated and a bulging bag of waters was sticking out. I just laughed! lol, it had been an easy ride so far, what more could happen.

She promptly offered me pain relief, to which I declined as the pains were nothing really to bother me, and she then offered to break my waters as they were easily reachable from there but I declined. She advised we took a stroll about the hospital to get things going, so we did.. for an hour. Came back when the pains were stronger, but again waaaaay bearable.
I sat on the bed and GUUSSSSSHHH lol, waters went. I felt a pop forst but I thought it was my poppy pelvis thing that I have sometimes.

I pressed the midwife button and she came in, looked at me and left again, told me to prepare for the pain to intensify. My god she was right.
Within 20 mins the waves fo contractions hit me like no ones business, but each decline was fantastic, I was sat about having a laugh with the midwife and my hubby and everything!

Then It all went down hill. I had been in hospital probably 3 hours when I was examined again, a good 7cm she said! woo! She said another 3 hours or so and baby would be here.
An hour or so later, and pethedine and gas and air later lol, it was becoming very hard to deal with, I told the midwife I couldnt do it anymore and I was tired. She told me to keep going and since I couldnt just stick a plug in and stop the whole thing I had to deal with it lol. All of a sudden I needed to push, so I did- she told me to stop since I was not ready! I said I was and i needed to push, so she checked me, and sure enough I was 10 cm! So pushing began!

It was so strange when my body began pushing even though I didnt want to, my body just took over and did it. It hurt to buggary, I felt like I was constantly gonna poo myself even though the midwife kept telling me I wasnt, I know for sure with every push I wee'd myself- either that or amniotic fluid ran out. After 2 hours of pushing and hardly any progress, and contractions on top of eachother, I was screaming my face off, I could not cope with being so out of control and with so much pressure down there, it really hurt me, I begged the midwife after every single push to get the baby out of me ANY way possible. She told me there was no other way, but I kept begging anyway. Finally a registrar came in to see what was happening, and she had a feel, and told me that she could give me an episiotomy to help baby get out as I was 'small' lol.

So I agreed, through shouts and crying to let her do it. It did nothing, baby was not coming out. I was so out of it and so tired, I couldnt really recall too much, but she came back with a consent form and I signed it... I could have signed my baby over to social services for all I knew, I didnt even read it!
Then 3 people ran in my room, and wheeled me down to theatre, and explained I was gonna have a forceps delivery, put me in a gown and hubby got into these green clothes. They put a spinal block into my back, each contraction made me squirm like you would not believe, and they made me sit up for it too! Painful is the understatement of the century.

there were alot of people in the theatre, I didnt care though, I just opened my legs like they asked, and then everything from the boobs down went totally dead, all contractions gone like magic- THE BEST FEELING EVER. They propped my legs into stirrups, and in came registrar lady again, looking down there and telling me what she was gonna do.
She explained she would need to cut me further and insert forceps to help baby out. I agreed.

I felt nothing and just remember the relief I felt from the spinal block made me so happy, I was having a laugh with the spinal block man lol. I kept saying sorry for fluiding all over his bed (lmao)

My hubby all of a sudden said '' theres her head babe'' but I couldnt see due to my belly still being in the way, and the whole time the registrar lady was pulling her out with forceps, really really giving it some welly apparently. Then before I knew it, my sweetheart was plonked right onto my tummy at 4.48am sunday the 25th jan. I reached down and looked at this TINY greyish white greasy baby and cried my eyes out, as did the baby lol. They took her off straight away and did some things I didnt see, and bought her back in a towel and put her on my numb chest. I looked at hubby and he was crying too. 

Our baby was here. Nothing else mattered, the pain was gone, and she was here with us, looking at me with wide blue eyes. It was amazing. Then hub took her and I lay looking at them both while they stitched me up and put my catheter in.
I stayed in hospital from sat-tue evening, they wouldnt let me go due to Lylah not feeding properly, but we soon established breast feeding and now there is no looking back, although I do need to express one boob as my nipple went a little flatter and she prefers the other one lol!

I am so in love with my little Lylah, she is truly amazing and beautiful in everyway, I could not imagine life without her. She looks like both of us- has my fat nose and hubbies chin and mouth.:cloud9::cloud9:

through the pain of the stitches and forceps, I am on cloud 9! she is my beautiful baby and I cannot believe she is here.:cloud9::cloud9:

Lylah Tilly Dawn Bolton:cloud9::cloud9:
25/01/09
weight- 6lb 3 and half oz
length 45cm

Im healing well, every day is a beautiful one with my my little girl
xxx


A few minutes old
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/S7000598.jpg

1 day old
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/S7000629.jpg

first bath! Daddy did it while mommy expressed milkhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/melanieyeah/S7000617.jpg



2 days old
https://f.imagehost.org/0961/ABCD0004.jpg


3days old
https://f.imagehost.org/0571/ABCD0001.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Amanda

Aww Mel, your story has brought tears to my eyes! It sounded like it was all going so well for a start, but mother nature is a bugger isn't she!:dohh:

Congratulations to you both, she's a stunner!! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

She is beautiful, congratulations hun
:hugs:
-x-


----------



## Missy85

AWWWW gorgeous!!!!


----------



## trinitydm

Great story! All that hard work definately produced a little bundle of joy! She's beautiful!! Congrats melbo!
And Lylah is such a precious name too!!


----------



## nessajane

congrats hunni shes lovely xx


----------



## lolly101

Well done you!!! shes gorgeous!!!:cloud9:


----------



## danni2609

aww melly wot a lovely story!!! And the piccies are lovely u brave brave lady x


----------



## aurora32

Gz hunn she is lovely


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww congrats, she is just beautiful hun :)


----------



## Kimboowee

She's lovely, her name really suits her!


----------



## sammie18

Aww great story!! Shes beautifull! She doesnt look like shes enjoying her bath to well lol


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey you had a bit of a time chicky!!

Well done though she's gorgeous, i love that pic of daddy giving her a bath she looks sooooo unhappy bless her

Welcome to the mummies club :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

awwwwwwwwww I just bawled my eyes out reading that. . .dammit!! 

She is stunning-really, really beautiful. You did so well-you should be proud of yourself. Congratulations!! :hugs: xx


----------



## SJK

Congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## navarababe

Awww congrats hun, shes gorgeous, stunning xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Thats a great story! Well done and congratulations on your small but perfectly formed princess! xx


----------



## Tezzy

shes so beautiful!

huge congratulations


----------



## lyndsey3010

Aw shes so cute! Congratulations hun
X


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## Tam

Congratulations & well done! She is lovely! x


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations! She precious :) I love the name you picked too.


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations you did so well!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

She is so beautiful, big congrats :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats hun, she is beautiful x


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats - shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## Twinkles

Thanks for a great story, well done you! and all the best, she is lovely x


----------



## passengerrach

congrats hun shes beautifull


----------



## Sarah_16x

shes beautiful congrats xx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats Melbo!
Sounds like you did great with your labour!
And she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!


----------



## sam's mum

She's gorgeous!! Congratulations! Your birth story made me so excited about doing it all over again! :D x


----------



## charveyron

She's beautiful - congratulations x


----------



## claire1978

Wow what a birth story, I was unsure whether to read it as I havent had my stubborn little fella yet and am worried about getting him out coz the size of his head but I did read it and it hasnt put me off, it just makes me want my LO more, Im so pleased for u I could cry, although in some parts it sounded traumatic it also sounds such an amazing time aswell, ur little girl is perfect and so georgous, well done u, u did bloody excellent :happydance:


----------



## redberry3

oh gosh melly!!! You did amazing and she IS amazing!!!

I am so proud of you and so happy our little people are in the world with us now!!!

Love you so much you amazing chick!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

awwww melly welly:cry: what a lovely story, made my eyes water i places though lol

what a gorgeous gorgeous little baby girlie. she's so adorable....

massive huge congratulations, you must be over the moon and stars

well done your a star

xxx Helen n Rhys xxx


----------



## jms895

Awwww well done for being so brave and congrats on your beautiful little girl :hugs: xxxx


----------



## happy&healthy

Sorry about the forceps thingy. Your baby is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## nikkip75

that last picture of mummy an baby asleep bought tears to my eyes :cry:

congratulations....:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats. I love her name :) xx


----------



## Beth_18

a huge congrats hun x x x


----------



## WelshGirl

I've already said it, but huge congrats to you & your hubby - Lylah is just such a cutie!!!!! So happy for you!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Angelface

Congratz hun, shes lovely x


----------



## Neecee

Awwwww!!!!!!! Her little face in the bath made me laugh!!! We are yet to try Kai in his big bath, I'm sure he'll hate it though! Well done girl, I didn't realise the whole forceps thing was such an ordeal - I'm sure we'll chat later!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations she is gorgeous!


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## orange-sox

Congrats hun, she is beautiful just like her mummy xxx


----------



## celine

Congrats Melbo and tx 4 sharing ur story with us xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun, you did so well! :hugs: She is gorgeous :D xx


----------



## Farie

She's gorgeous honey


----------



## hellotasha

what a gorgeous baby xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearsbaby

Congrats! Great birth story and such lovely pics too! :baby:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Great story, and great baby name, and great pictures! I love the minutes old one. :D Congrats!


----------



## princessttc

Big congrats:hug:


----------



## emie

Shes beautiful..awwww congrats ..:hug:


----------



## Meels-Spot

Congrats she is lovely, so dinky! :happydance:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats, shes gorgeous x


----------



## bird24

OMG she is beautiful!!! congratulations mama xx


----------



## Heidi

What a great read, she is beautiful well done :)


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations, she's gorgeous x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

What a birth. You did really well. She is beautiful Melbo :D Not so much a cashew now eh hehe. :lol:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations xx


----------



## massacubano

precious...


----------



## Jo

How on earth did i miss this???
What a birth story love, you and your little Flue :lol:

all so worth it in the end though eh?
she is gonna be a stunner like her mummy :)


----------



## Hevz

:cry:I cried with relief for you when I got to the part where she was born all happy and healthy



Congratulations babe:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

She's soooooooooooooo beautiful:happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

What a great birth story Melbo. At last little bubs has made it to the world. I've been on babyandbump since before you got your BFP and now the journey has ended and the main journey is just beginning.

Welcome to the world baby Lylah and well done Mummy :kiss:


----------



## Lu28

What a beautiful little girl, congrats!


----------



## mama2b

Congratulations she is soooo gorgeous, pain all worth it then xxx


----------



## katieandbump

Welldone mel she's soooo cute, i'm sorry you had a tough tme of it but as you say she's SO worth it and you did amazingly!! Welldone. xxx


----------



## clairebear

shes beautiful congrats x


----------



## Angelmouse

OMG Babe. :D Cashew is a Baby Lylah. :hugs:

Congratulations honey :flower: She's beautiful.


----------



## mummy to be

Awwww Mel she is amazing... Geebus you were right about the birth being umm interesting lol.. hope your healing well now.... 
Give your Princess a soft little squeeze for me and hopefully my Layla will be as cute as yours :) :) :) 
Congrats babe


----------



## elm

I'm only up to reading birth stories now!!! May be some time before I write one...

Congratulations and well done for getting through it all :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## mrscookie

im rubbish at keeping up to date on bnb but just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words on here... 7 weeks on lol!
xx


----------

